# What color is sable???



## SophiesMom

Okay, I talked to my breeder today (some of you know very well that I have been desperatly searching for a sister for Sophie), and she has a female that will be available in February. She has several other litters due soon too. Anyway, she tells me this puppy is a fawn/sable. Sophie is a Cream/Blue. What is a fawn/sable??? I am not even sure what that looks like. I know fawns are usually light brown or cream, and usually have black noses, but what does sable mean? I looked for pictures of sable chis online, and they all seem to be black. I am confused. If anyone has pics of a fawn/sable or just sable chi, please post!


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Ok, Gizmo was a sable/fawn per his papers and all...his tail had a big black strip..

He is now a red head...LOL...

but this might give you an idea


----------



## Katie

the black usually fades and turns to a lighter shade with age if its a fawn sable she will probably be mostly fawn but could still show some light sabling later on i hope you find sophie a sister soon. puppies are so much fun :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

Think of the sable part as long black hairs mixed in with the original color, in this case fawn. It seems younger pups have more sable which fades to varying degrees as they age. Tucker was born looking almost black, he now has more red but there are still some easily visible sable hairs as well as definite black ring on his tail. His mother was born the same and you can now see NO sabling on her. On the other hand, the sabling can remain quite thick and not fade out so much.


----------



## sullysmum

Rosie is a sable.She did have a black mask but has gone cream now.She is 6 years old now.Sable is 3 colours on one hair!


----------



## dastowers

Daizy is a LH fawn with sabling. She is 15 weeks. 












Daizy and Pebblz- both Sables- One SH and the other LH. 











I hope these help you.

Davena


----------



## dastowers

This is my SH sable Chi- Pebblz she loves my son Ryan!


----------



## Alisha

Bella was but now she's fawn you can't see any sabling unless you hunt for it :lol:


----------



## ngtah00

Sami is a long haired sable. She's gone lighter, but has the black on the edges of her fur.


----------



## lecohen

Hiya...

Can i just ask then if Scruffy is sable (hope that's ok Sophiesmom)



















:wave: [/img]


----------



## dastowers

I would definitely consider Scruffy a Sable! What a super cute pup!

Davena


----------



## lecohen

Thanks Davena :lol:


----------



## Angelab

Now, I'm confused, I've referred to my Socrates as a sable before to try to explain his color but I might be wrong...










he's still wet from a bath in the photo


----------



## dastowers

Angelab- I would consider your dog a sable too, just not a sable with a black mask. Sabling is the color sable/brown/black that is blended into the base fawn color. It usually appears as a fawn base and brown/black/sable overlay.
If you look back at my post in this topic, your puppy is colored like Pebblz. See the color on her back and front? Pebblz has kept her original puppy coloring. I Pebblz line, the fawn sables turn darker IE more black in the coat. I hope this helps. I had a really great website that showed the sable coloring but I can't find it.  


Davena


----------



## Angelab

Thanks Davena, that does help. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't using the term incorrectly.


----------



## dastowers

*I found the link!!!*

Angelab- here is the link. This should help the OP and you both. 


SABLE PHOTOS AND DESCRIPTIONS:


http://www.kandeechihuahuas.com/ChihColors/10.html



Davena


----------



## *Sarah*

Nemo was a red/sable with black masking he had black hairs all down his back and his tail was black and his ears 










I was told Zero was a fawn/sable but he looks like he'll end up blonde, he was born very dark and is now a lot lighter but you can still see the sabling on his face/ears/back and tail










As everyone said above the sabling fades Zero had a black mask at birth and now thats completly gone, Nemo still had his black mask at almost 4 months but it was fading


----------



## dastowers

Nemochi- I have to tell you my heart breaks when I see him. What a treasure he was! He was blessed to have you and you him. It is wonderful you keep his memory alive.

Davena


----------



## *Sarah*

dastowers said:


> Nemochi- I have to tell you my heart breaks when I see him. What a treasure he was! He was blessed to have you and you him. It is wonderful you keep his memory alive.
> 
> Davena


awwww thankyou  I still think of the little guy everyday but to me at least I'm not sad about the loss anymore but his memory lives on through his little bro and they are so alike at times


----------



## Kurrazie

I wonder, is Sera a sable? People either think shes a red or a brown.. copper too..


----------



## Ms_P

What's the difference between Sable and Brindle?


----------



## *Sarah*

Ms_P said:


> What's the difference between Sable and Brindle?


 I think brindling involves stripes of different colours but I could be wrong


----------



## JoJos_Mom

*I think I have a sable as well*

Wow, after reading through this post-- I think I may have a sable colored chi as well..??


----------



## dastowers

Ms. P- Pebblz (the sable with black mask) and my other dog Hershey (brindle). That is the difference between the two. Hope this helps.











Davena


----------



## Ms_P

OK thanks!
On Sandy's papers it says fawn with black brindling. Of coarse she doesn't look like that any more


----------



## lecohen

Thanks for the link Davena...

I think Scruffy is a fawn/sable...I was calling him blonde/tan

Fawn / Sable sounds so much posher


----------

